
I was Jordan Peterson’s strongest supporter. Now I think he’s dangerous - gsaga
https://www.thestar.com/opinion/2018/05/25/i-was-jordan-petersons-strongest-supporter-now-i-think-hes-dangerous.html
======
eberkund
I really can't stand JP, I'm glad to see more people coming with articles
opposing him. I feel like in a lot of cases in interviews he rambles off and
touches on so many different points that people have a hard time responding to
him. I think the author of this article tries to touch on this somewhat.

------
ardent_uno
I feel like everyone's attacking a straw man version of Jordan Peterson in a
case of mass virtue signaling.

~~~
jstewartmobile
Yep. If this guy had anything legit to pin on JP, this long-ass drawn-out
story would have been much shorter.

~~~
gsaga
He does.

1\. He's more of a preacher than a teacher, even in the classroom.

2\. He uses the language of fear, a lot.

3\. His follower tend to be outright dismissive of opposing views.

~~~
tlb
Having one's followers be dismissive of opposing views is not necessarily bad.
Darwin shares that distinction.

